# Bilbo looks...



## AirforceBrat (Jun 20, 2003)

hairy and short
well that much we gathhered already but still i maen what kind of loser would have the main character of book look like an idiot and act twice as stupid as that? oh sorry forgot J.R.R. Tolkien would!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i think the characters personaliTy is a little shaLow and definetly narrow-minded 
he is such a whimp. i mean if he is gona GO FIGHT A Dragon then at least give the guy some brains and at least a little bit courage. Frodo in LOTR actually volunteers to go do what he does but Bilbo has to be dragged out of his house to get anything useful done. and then he doesn't even defeat the dragon whats-his-name does!!! he even goes and gives the funny jewele to the so called "bad guys" 
okay that is my opinion on mr.Bilbo "have-to-be-dragged-out-of- my-house-to-have-a-little-fun-and-then-aint'-no-hero" baggins
i think that where bilbo is just plain ugly, frodo is soooooooooooooooo HOT!!!!!**************
you heard me.! HHH-OOO-TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!****************************


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AirforceBrat _
> *
> well that much we gathhered already but still i maen what kind of loser would have the main character of book look like an idiot and act twice as stupid as that? oh sorry forgot J.R.R. Tolkien would!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



WOAH, you like mouth J.R.R.T, why? do you hate him?


----------



## AirforceBrat (Jun 20, 2003)

no we just think that one of his characters is a shallow, short, self centered,stupid, hairy guy who doesn't know how to have fun


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 20, 2003)

LOL well yeah i think the same, Bilbo is the most annoying character


----------



## Beorn (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AirforceBrat _
> hairy and short
> well that much we gathhered already but still i maen what kind of loser would have the main character of book look like an idiot and act twice as stupid as that?



And, does hairiness and shortness indicate a lack of intelligence? I must be stupid then. 


> i think the characters personaliTy is a little shaLow and definetly narrow-minded


Shallow? How? He does think a few rude things of the dwarves, but he doesn't act rude.


> he is such a whimp. i mean if he is gona GO FIGHT A Dragon then at least give the guy some brains and at least a little bit courage.


But he has brains and courage! He just doesn't know it. Tolkien portrays him as a blundering fool so that we would see what Gandalf saw in him when the time came.


> Frodo in LOTR actually volunteers to go do what he does but Bilbo has to be dragged out of his house to get anything useful done.


And Frodo learned from his dear old Bilbo that going out the door is certainly worth the fun. Frodo had listened to Bilbo's fireside stories many times, and therefore knew that even though it was odd, it was not unprecedented.


> and then he doesn't even defeat the dragon whats-his-name does!!!


His point was to be the primary person involved in getting the gold. There are even a few points where he admits he hadn't planned on the dragon. Bard kills Smaug.


> he even goes and gives the funny jewele to the so called "bad guys"


Yes. That was to end the stand-off. The army outside the mountain had something to offer Thorin....but Thorin decided not to accept..then the wargs came, etc, etc....


> okay that is my opinion on mr.Bilbo "have-to-be-dragged-out-of- my-house-to-have-a-little-fun-and-then-aint'-no-hero" baggins


But his point was not to be a hero. You're not a hero. I'm not a hero. The man who got lost and spent ten years in the woods is not a hero.


> i think that where bilbo is just plain ugly, frodo is soooooooooooooooo HOT!!!!!**************
> you heard me.! HHH-OOO-TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!****************************



Actually, Frodo probably looked a lot like Bilbo. You're talking of Elijah Wood...

Mike


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 20, 2003)

Sounds crazy to me. Why wouldn't you like a main character as original as the evil thief Bilbo Baggins? Frodo is a lot more boring than the evil thief Bilbo Baggins.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 20, 2003)

You've obviously only seen the movies and reat the Hobbit... I'm not even going to bother to correct you


----------



## AirforceBrat (Jun 21, 2003)

Beorn-
i just thought i would point something out to you. Bilbo exaggerated a heck of a lot in his so called "fire side stories" which to put it in simpeler terms for you, he out right lied to Frodo to make himself seem heroic. and like you pointed out alredy "i am not a hero, you are not a hero, the man who has been lost in the woods for ten years is not a hero (ya talkin' bout your'e mom?)"
oh, and what is the point of a reding a book where no one is the hero. sure you ciould say that in the end Frodo wasn't the hero but he still came damn close to it. 


[color=sky blue]*Comment removed![/color]*


----------



## Beorn (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AirforceBrat _
> *Beorn-
> i just thought i would point something out to you. Bilbo exaggerated a heck of a lot in his so called "fire side stories" which to put it in simpeler terms for you, he out right lied to Frodo to make himself seem heroic.*


*
How do you know that? The Hobbit is from Bilbo's Red Book of Westmarch. Frodo seems to have ideas that are supported by that book.



and like you pointed out alredy "i am not a hero, you are not a hero, the man who has been lost in the woods for ten years is not a hero (ya talkin' bout your'e mom?)"

Click to expand...

What?!?



oh, and what is the point of a reding a book where no one is the hero. sure you ciould say that in the end Frodo wasn't the hero but he still came damn close to it.

Click to expand...

Who is the hero in Romeo and Juliet? Macbeth? Robinson Crusoe? 1984? The Crucible? Animal Farm? 




please stop trying to sound smarter than we all know you are.
thanks,
AirforceBrat

Click to expand...

I'll be sure to try....but as to the teapot tempest developing here, lets try to end it...ok?*


----------



## Uminya (Jun 22, 2003)

AirForceBrat, please try to show a _bit_ of maturity.

Bilbo Baggins, you say, is a "loser", "idiot", "shallow, "narrow-minded", a "wimp", and who has a lack of courage.

Firstly, you obviously haven't read The Hobbit, otherwise you would know that hobbits are by nature a peaceful and simple folk. Few ever left their little lands, and those who did seldom returned. Bilbo was a very clever hobbit, though unaccustomed to such things outside his little land, as you would be if you were dropped into the middle of--say--Riyadh.

For a guy who escaped with 13 companions from a locked castle, single-handedly outwitted a dragon, made a deal with the Esgarothians and Elves, and then went home fabulously rich, I don't think the little guy did too badly.


----------



## Annushka (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AirforceBrat _
> *no we just think that one of his characters is a shallow, short, self centered,stupid, hairy guy who doesn't know how to have fun *



That`s the most strange thing ever. Why would you hate the poor guy so much!! It`s normal not to have him as a favorite, but why be so angry and aggresive?? And not only to him??


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 24, 2003)

Sorry bout what I said earlier... Wasn't quite thinking... 

But I recomend comparing and contrasting Bilbo to other Hobbits AirForceBrat.... You'd be surprised just how heroic Bilbo is...


----------



## Theoden_king (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AirforceBrat _
> *
> he is such a whimp. i mean if he is gona GO FIGHT A Dragon then at least give the guy some brains and at least a little bit courage. *



The fact that any hobbit at around 3 - 4 foot eventually does get some courage and goes down to the dragons lair, alone, several times, and steals trasure from that dragon and stills comes out alive earns a lot of respect.

Thats not even factoring in, saving the dwarves in Mirkwood, saving the dwarves from imprisonment by elves, and risking all his treasure to bring an end to the threat of a battle between the Men of Esagaroth and the elves against Thorin and his friends.


----------



## elfearz (Jul 19, 2003)

*hmm...*



> no *we* just think that one of his characters is a shallow



We? Are you having a gollum moment?

or is there two people speaking on the same screen name?

or are you speaking of two people?


----------

